# stream tv



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me are you able to get stream tv out in cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi can anyone tell me are you able to get stream tv out in cyprus.


I just googled stream tv and had no problem opening up the website. Lots of films etc to download on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I just googled stream tv and had no problem opening up the website. Lots of films etc to download on it.


I think perhps the question is not about getting it, instead about if Broadband is fast enough to show it. Stream tv is not downloaded, it comes when you watch and need a good internet connection to work properly. 

ANders


----------



## petemosby (Dec 13, 2010)

You should try the sport streaming site livetv.ru. LOVE IT hahaha. I watch so many football there, my wife started to be jealous from my laptop. A lot of variable streams which in fact need different bitrate. Some of them need only 150-200 which in my opinion should be available where you are.


----------

